# 52 deg wedge



## silver77

I just picked up a 52 deg forged wedge. what would be the best situation to utilize this wedge? i have a 60 deg but its hard to use for consistence around the green .


----------



## Rebel 105

I'd say 90 yds and under 

Not really a chipping club tho


----------



## 300Yards

A 52* wedge is a gap wedge. They are used for low, short chips, or approach shots..at least that's what I use them for..


----------



## 65nlovenit

Wikipedia

*Gap Wedge*

A gap wedge is a type of golf club used to hit a shot with higher and shorter trajectory than a pitching wedge.

During the 1990s, improvements in manufacturing enabled recreational golfers to hit iron shots much more accurately. Consequently, manufacturers delofted their irons to allow for greater distance. The primary consequence of this delofting reduced pitching wedge loft from nearly 50 degrees to 40-44 degrees. This left a huge gap between the pitching wedge and the sand wedge, which is typically 54-58 degrees. To address this issue, golf manufacturers began marketing gap wedges.

Gap wedges have a rather wide range, from 46 to 56 degrees. In the lower range, from 46 to 50, a wedge typically has no flange on the bottom--that is, no "bounce." It is often called an "approach wedge" and is sometimes labeled "A." This wedge is used primarily from the fairway and favors firm lies.

On the other end of the range, some manufacturers market wedges with very high bounce angle and loft angles between 50 and 54 degrees. Such a wedge can be used as the "approach" wedge, or it can be laid open to scoop through sand to liberate a ball from a bunker as one would with a sand wedge. It is also useful when the ball is buried in deep rough, and it prevents the club from snagging in a sloppy or soft fairway. This "dual wedge" is sometimes labeled "D."

The compromise gap wedge is 52 degrees and has a slight bounce angle. This allows usage in rough or a sand trap where the ball is "sitting up" a little. However, a typical amateur golfer will usually use a 52-degree wedge from the fairway to hit a high-lofted shot from about 80 yards, but most professionals hit 52-degree wedges 100 yards.

Fifty-two-degree wedges carry a bewildering variation in labeling. Most manufacturers simply label it with its angle. Some manufacturers call it an "all wedge" and label it with "A," lending confusion between it and approach wedges. The Ping Company labels its gap wedges with "U." It is unusual to find a gap wedge labeled with "G."

Regardless of labeling, golfers employing a gap wedge should be aware of its precise angle. For example, if one uses a slightly delofted sand wedge, then it is pointless to carry a 52 or 54 degree gap wedge. However, the wide variation of gap wedges allows golfers to be creative. For example, one could carry gap wedges at the two extremes (approach and dual) and forego the traditional sand wedge.


----------



## stevel1017

I mat be different, but I use my gap a lot. I bought one with about 8 degrees of bounce (I think). I hit it 105-115, and try and lay up to that yardage. I also use it for a lot of my chips around the green. I play it to fly 70% and roll 30%. It is my main chipping club


----------



## white_tiger_137

> Not really a chipping club tho


Why not? I've chipped with everything from my 3 wood to putter.


----------



## 300Yards

I ditto that, whitetiger.


----------



## cbwheeler

A gap wedge is good to chip with if you have room to roll the ball. It will release a bit more than the higher shots you'll hit with a 56 or 60 wedge.

I actually chipped in with my putter today and almost chipped in with a 3 hybrid. Lipped out


----------



## Butz

Hey,

I often used my 52* wedge if the distance is less than 100 yards, usually from 70yards or less, I find my 52* wedge to "Bite" better than my pitching wedge.


----------



## silver77

I used the wedge a few days ago and this thing is awesome. it rolls perfect after I chip it


----------



## GolfKid22

i use my gap wedge or 52* anywhere from 115 yards to around the green. its really useful when you have green to work with you can get it tracking at the hole like a putt.


----------



## cbwheeler

I have a 50 degree gap right now, which I got with my iron set. It's a great club to have in the bag. I'm switching it out for a 51 degree Cleveland 588 pretty soon to match my other wedges.


----------



## golfermatt91

i use it for 100 yards and in and also i use it if im under a tree to get it a little bit lower and make it bight and release.


----------



## beachbuzzard

I love mine... I hit it about 90-95 with a full swing. I'd be careful with some short chips around the green. I've toyed with it in practice and have accidently had a few double hits with it. The ball and the club just seem to wind up in the same path on my chips, especially if the ball is sitting up in the rough. I'm more comfortable short chipping with my pitching wedge. I do like it when I'm out about 20-30 yards and in the fairway. There I seem to be able to get a nice shot up to the pin that doesn't release quite as much as the pitching wedge.


----------



## indiginit

*stump on the 52 wedge....*

my favorite uses for the a 52 (cleveland CG 10 2 dot (10 deg bounce, i think)):

bunker shots where a SW just doesn't feel like enough and you dont have a lip to contend with.

an easy swing 80 yards to an elevated green... not as much work as a sandwedge (56), but not as much stick... great for back flags

troubleshots where delofting is necessary... still the wedge playablility, but you can move it way back in your stance for knockdown pitches. 

a full 95-110 from the fairway.

chipping where you need some uphill release. 

when you're/i'm tempted to 'just putt it' (in which case i use it for <1-3 feet of fringe carry to a REALITIVLY NEARBY PIN with a putter stroke/grip) 

if i have to lay up, i usually shoot for ~100 yards because the 52 is so handy and easy to jugdel IMO. sometimes i just smile cause i know i can hit (near... hehe HCP 16) the green when i see that 90+ yardage. 

i am a firm believer in the 52. my pitching wedge(48)probably feels neglected some days... been relegated to yardage shots, extreme uphill lies/greens and really long pitch shots.

i believe the first 'pitch' was made with ~52 degree club... feels so natural. the information given by another poster (deloftation due to technology/marketing ability by major club makers) seems to support my hunch.


----------

